# iPhone Panorama Shots



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

iOS 6 and the new panorama feature have been available for a few weeks now. Anyone care to share some of their favourite shots (now that the forum software automatically resizes the photos)? 

Here are a couple of mine...

Michigan Stadium, "The Big House," population 113,016


The Louvre, Paris


Château de Chenonceau in the Loire Valley


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

One thing I notice is that you have travelled allot in the last couple of months.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Old Town Square, Prague, CR









Freedom Square, Brno, CR


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

This is a great idea for a thread. I hope more people will post their panoramas. (Not me, as I don't have an iOS device with a camera.)


----------



## rg0r (Nov 14, 2007)

Great pics... How accurate do you all find the panorama feature to be? does it cut out any parts or overlap?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Yeah, nice pics and pretty impressive for a phone.

What's the final output of the images? (size wise i.e. height and width in pixels)


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

kps said:


> What's the final output of the images? (size wise i.e. height and width in pixels)


The Old Town Square photo is 10800 x 2426 at 72ppi. It's 17.5 MB.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

what are good dimensions to resize the photos for this thread?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

The thread will now auto reduce the image whatever size it is, but I did 1200W for mine. You can click on any of them to enlarge or go to the source if hosted off site.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Photo 1 is from our hunt camp in October

Photo 2 is from my recent deer hunt sitting in a tree stand before a drive. Both beauty days.


----------



## Enzetsu (Oct 21, 2012)

Some great pictures! whenever i try and use it my pictures always seem squished


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

keebler27 said:


> Photo 1 is from our hunt camp in October


Really nice! Hope you were successful.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> The Old Town Square photo is 10800 x 2426 at 72ppi. It's 17.5 MB.


Thanks, appreciate the info.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Is there any way to take panoramic shots without the Doppler effect? By Doppler effect I mean, the picture always seems to come at you from the Left and closest to you in the centre and go away from you on the Right.

One way I know is for the photographer to stop panning the phone and instead, move from Left to Right while keeping the camera pointed straight ahead, but then that would require a very steady hand (or a trolley-mount) and a decently long Left-to-Right area for crabbing along 

Cheers


----------

